# OPI Shrek Forever After Collection Spring 2010 - Updated 09/05/2010



## Bec688 (Feb 7, 2010)

*OPI Shrek Forever After Collection *


















The 6 nail polishes are:

Funky Donkey
Whatâ€™s With the Cattitude?
Rumpleâ€™s Wiggin
Who the Shrek Are You?
Ogre-the-Top Blue
Fiercely Fiona





Funky Donkey





What's with the cattitude?





Rumple's Wiggin'





Who the Shrek are you?





Ogre-the-top Blue





Fiercely Fiona
*source1*
*source 2*


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 7, 2010)

I can't see myself wearing any of them except donkey... maybe rumple's wiggin?

lol what an odd collection, so far behind the movie!


----------



## Lucy (Feb 7, 2010)

i kinda like what's with the cattitude? (cutest name ever also!) but i'm worried it will be too white-outy.

funky donkey also looks good.

6, shrek themed polishes? anyone else feel OPI is scraping the barrell a bit?! lol. i LOVED the HK collection, after that this is a bit of a disappointment. granted it's not all rehashes like some of last year's stuff.. but still.... shrek? i don't think it's appealing to their main audience..


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 7, 2010)

I agree Luce...they might have had a hit, if they'd released this at the height of shrek's popularity.... 5+ years ago.

Now? naaaah. Too late. Ship has sailed.


----------



## Aprill (Feb 7, 2010)

*faints* must buy them all!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 7, 2010)

The donkey and cattitude will be hot colours. They will release the collection to correspond with the new Shrek movie release. They do tiny collections like this frequently...none of them will be added to the classic collection so they will be limited edition.


----------



## calmo73 (Feb 7, 2010)

I like Funky Dunkey and What's with the Cattitude (which reminds me of the polish worn by Buffy in Season 1 of Buffy the Vampire Slayer)...it would be a nice, clean summer color.


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 7, 2010)

It looks kinda of boring actually.


----------



## Kraezinsane (Feb 7, 2010)

Wow! haha, I actually like those. They are cute


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 7, 2010)

Id love to see a swatch of Cattitude...


----------



## lolaB (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm with Aprill, I want them all!


----------



## brewgrl (Feb 7, 2010)

O thought they were all cute too!


----------



## bCreative (Feb 7, 2010)

Really can only see myself wearing only the purples and the darker blue one.


----------



## Bec688 (May 9, 2010)

Swatches added kids


----------



## divadoll (May 9, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Swatches added kids



Thank you! I was thinking Shrek?? nailpolish??? But seeing the swatches, I want the ALL!!


----------



## Maivelyn (May 9, 2010)

Fiercly Fiona!


----------



## esha (May 9, 2010)

Funky Donkey and Who the Shrek are You .... next pedicure for sure.


----------



## Courtneyyyy (May 9, 2010)

I like Whatâ€™s With the Cattitude? and Rumpleâ€™s Wiggin best!


----------



## emily_3383 (May 9, 2010)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It looks kinda of boring actually. What an ASS.

I actually like the blues now. lol

I think swatches do help create lemmings!


----------



## akathegnat (May 9, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *faints* must buy them all!!!!!!!!!!! I agree, I really like the fun and funky colors of this set.


----------



## emilymartin340 (May 10, 2010)

Hmm




I actually really like these colors! I would have to like Rumples Wiggin the best because it is a neutral but over all great job



!


----------



## ~Angela~ (May 11, 2010)

I LOVE these colors... got something for matte colors



love them love them love them!


----------



## kayleigh83 (May 11, 2010)

I think Funky Donkey looks really cute!!


----------



## Johnnie (May 11, 2010)

I just saw these @ Ulta yesterday. I stopped and checked 'em out but I realized the colors were odd. Hah!


----------



## esha (May 11, 2010)

Fiercely Fiona reminds me of smokers' nails


----------



## bella1342 (May 12, 2010)

I dunno... I didn't love these in person, but I have to look at them again!


----------

